# Please accept my apology to this forum



## OldsnowboarderME (Aug 31, 2012)

Several year ago for my own selfish amusement, I played on the kind emotions of the members here. I now regret my past actions. I now offer my apology for my past actions on this site. If you wish to to forgive .. thank you .. if not I understand. I offer no excuse because I have none.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 31, 2012)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Several year ago for my own selfish amusement, I played on the kind emotions of the members here. I now regret my past actions. I now offer my apology for my past actions on this site. If you wish to to forgive .. thank you .. if not I understand. I offer no excuse because I have none.



I fell for your line of crap hook, line and sinker. I won't mention names, but it was responsible in some ways for the banning of a person who had other issues besides that, but you really should apologize to that person too. 
In many ways I think I am falling into the same trap again, but I have forgiven and forgotten long ago and hold nothing against you. Again, maybe I'm being foolish, but I respect your decision to apologize publicly. That takes guts, but that is the same line I used 2 years ago when I defended you. So again, I hope I'm not being played like a fiddle again.
Cry wolf one too many times and people stop trusting.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Aug 31, 2012)

I am sincere .. are you referring to GSS? If someone else, I will seek them out and make amends.. I do not deserve any trust and frankly don't expect it .. it was crap and for that I apologize to you. Don't be concerned I will keep my distance.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 31, 2012)

You are forgiven.

Unlike that iwont character.  he was a real prick  :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 1, 2012)

Haven't we been here before? :roll:


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 1, 2012)

Did you know that the word "gullible" isn't in the dictionary?


----------



## andyzee (Sep 1, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> Did you know that the word "gullible" isn't in the dictionary?



Wow, it really isn't in the dictionary!


----------



## Nick (Sep 1, 2012)

PeAce on the internets

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marcski (Sep 2, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Haven't we been here before? :roll:



Agreed. Deja vu.  Plus, who really cares anymore?


----------



## jaja111 (Sep 2, 2012)

Drama!!!!!!!!! Oh the drama!!!!!!!!

Troll.


----------



## legalskier (Sep 2, 2012)

If I recall, it came out that you were neither old, nor a snowboarder, nor from Maine (not to mention not  needing a big wrench to work at the plant).  So if you're really sincere, why are you still posting under that screen name?


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2012)

This must be before my time

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 2, 2012)

Nick said:


> This must be before my time
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Don't feel bad. I have no idea what all this about and I've been around for a while...


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 2, 2012)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Several year ago for my own selfish amusement, I played on the kind emotions of the members here. I now regret my past actions. I now offer my apology for my past actions on this site. If you wish to to forgive .. thank you .. if not I understand. I offer no excuse because I have none.





I'm new here think its been about a year for for me, but what did you do?


----------



## Geoff (Sep 2, 2012)

legalskier said:


> If I recall, it came out that you were neither old, nor a snowboarder, nor from Maine (not to mention not  needing a big wrench to work at the plant).  So if you're really sincere, why are you still posting under that screen name?



Full disclosure:   I'm not old (well, kind-a old), a snowboarder, or from Maine, either.   I own wrenches but they're not all that big.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 3, 2012)

WGARA  !  There is no story here , let's move on .


----------



## legalskier (Sep 3, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> WGARA  !  There is no story here , let's move on .



I'll second that motion.


----------



## Nick (Sep 3, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> WGARA  !  There is no story here , let's move on .



Wgara?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 3, 2012)

Nick said:


> Wgara?


Who Gives A Rat's Ass


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 3, 2012)

I never heard of what's either.


----------



## Nick (Sep 3, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> Who Gives A Rat's Ass



Danke schon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Puck it (Sep 4, 2012)

I forgot all about you and iwont.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 4, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Don't feel bad. I have no idea what all this about and I've been around for a while...



+1. I stopped following that line of drama pretty early on and was not really aware of all of the fallout.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't recall any of the drama, either.
Of course, I may have been drunk at the time.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 4, 2012)

Who was banned? I forget.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't buy it, but that's my opinion.  Come to your own conclusions.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 4, 2012)

Has anyone got a synopsis or maybe a timeline indicating the important players and any particularly painful bits? Many of us weren't keeping score at home, and if there's an opportunity for some good old fashioned righteous indignation, I certainly don't want to miss out on it.


----------



## zakyr (Sep 4, 2012)

Details?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Sep 5, 2012)

The internet is an emotional tool. It brings out the good and the bad and the ugly in all of us at one point or another. When it comes to forums it becomes a little more emotional because we all are people at the end of the keyboards.

I am new here as well. And I myself have been banned years ago for going back and forth with  other members (it was a violent politics section which was creating problems). I apologized and really others realized they were wrong as well. 

Nobody is perfect, we all make mistakes but life moves on.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 5, 2012)

Just when I thought that we survived the summer without any drama...


----------



## SkiFanE (Sep 5, 2012)

PMS is cyclical, even on ski boards.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 5, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> Just when I thought that we survived the summer without any drama...



You're an optimist!

It's been pretty good this summer I think...very little drama. 
This isn't dramatic...a little sad maybe.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 6, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Who was banned? I forget.



Nope, Who's on first


----------



## bobbutts (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## phin (Dec 16, 2012)

back story?


----------

